# Vivarium 2016



## Vivarium (23 Sep 2016)

Vivarium 2016 will once again hosts approx 160 exhibtors which will bring all the best the aquarium & terrarium hobbies have to offer.

In addition to the exhibitors we offer a fully packed weekend including:
* Workshops (a.o. Aquascaping Workshop by Romy Verlaan)
* Aquascaping Contests
* Lectures (a.o. Chris Lukhaup & Jurijs Jutjaves)
* Biotope Battles
* Show Tanks
* Photo Contest

More info (also in English) is available at our website: vivariumbeurs.nl


----------



## Alex J (23 Sep 2016)

Interesting choice of music, thought i was hearing things 37 seconds in  but i wasn't . Then i thought i was seeing things with a fish tank with fresh water  Angels, mollies and moorish idols, guess the tank is split diagonally


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Sep 2016)

Anyone doing Vivarium?


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Sep 2016)

Alex J said:


> Interesting choice of music, thought i was hearing things 37 seconds in  but i wasn't . Then i thought i was seeing things with a fish tank with fresh water  Angels, mollies and moorish idols, guess the tank is split diagonally


  I had to look twice


----------

